# Triv along edges?



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

As I was edging the other day I noticed some clumps that I'm not sure are only standing out because they are on an edge or because they are something else. the color is not much different from the surrounding turf but it is definitely growing in thicker than the stuff around it. I'm not sure if it's just very mature grass (KBG, PRG, or TTTF) or triv. Can anyone id this?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Is the back of the leaves shiny? Do they feel "waxy" or sticky in texture?


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Another shot


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Now that I've been reading up on it I'm even more confused. What's throwing me off is the color. It's a darker green than any triv posts I have seen. Any seasoned vets have any ideas?

Not that I'm getting paranoid or anything...


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

It can be really tricky to ID, as it looks different in different conditions and at different times of the year. Pointed ligule is a smoking gun I think, see if you can find this.


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

@davegravy im not seeing any pointed lingules but then again I'm god awful at identify grass types. Some more pics to help 




Praying this is just mature tall fescue that's growing a little faster than the rest of the lawn


----------



## MrHyt (Apr 17, 2021)

I wish I could find a conclusive answer. It was my understanding the ligule was a sure way to know, but then I read the ligules can change depending how mature the plant is... the other thing I have heard is the Poa T will be "sticky" feeling. Please keep us posted!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I think there's a decent chance it's not Triv, really hard to say that conclusively as was already pointed out.


----------

